# I ndication light



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Ohmslawman said:


> I have a customer that wants to install some security lights on her house.She wants to have some kind of light that goes off in her house to let her know what light has turned on.Does anyone have an idea on how would be the best way to do this? I have installed plenty of security lights but have never had a request for a setup like the one mentioned.


Are you saying that she wants an indicator light for each security light, for example 4 indicator lights for 4 security lights and she wants to know which security light is activated?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Your gonna need to run a three wire to to each light. Use the red to turn on your indicator light which is wired to the lights.It will only trurn on the indicator light when the motion sensor sends power to it. It will remain lit as long as the flood is lit. You can use leds cut into a blank plate or some how install leds in the same plate the switches are in. Its not that hard but probably more trouble than its worth.


----------



## Ohmslawman (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies .Now to figure out what to buy for the led board .At least the weather is cooling off for attic work.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

The black from the three wire obviously goes to the black on the motion and the red from your three wire connects to the lights( which is also connected to the red from the motion). Im pretty sure you get some small leds that would fit on the same plate as the switch plate (it you drill out a hole for them but im pretty sure you will be violating 110.3. But in a sense dont we all violate that one every once in a while...


----------

